# The Red Pill



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

All types are eligible to vote and comment on their views on the Red Pill and the Manosphere as a whole. I'm curious though as to your familiarity with the PUA community, MGTOW, and other facets of the manosphere. The intent of this thread isn't for debate, but a survey. If you are in need of objective reading material to formulate an opinion, I can supply that upon request.

Addendum: I do want to clarify that discussion is very much encouraged, hence I set this here as opposed to the polls sub-forum.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

The left creates problems like this that are nearly impossible to resolve with in the span of a generation much less several so I see this as a proportional but appropriate response to all the anti male heterophobic crap that has been forced into society through the public education systems and social media.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

No idea what manosphere is. Red Pill has some good stuff, but they are way too rigid.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

The "equality" pendulum swings in such extremes. Red Pill is an example of an extreme. Men are amazing. Women are amazing. Our strengths & weaknesses can compliment each other in so many wonderful ways. Respect & lift one another up. THE END.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

In general I agree with some if not most of the assesments but it does not mean I agree with most of the conclusions and consequences. It is true that the world you are living are shifting more and more gynocentric which is not healthy and will only damage the fabric of your society. 

And when that intricately woven cloth is damaged the effect will last over generations in such that shall anyone try to repair it now, the improvements can only be felt by the next generation.

Stable societal balance is literally expensive.


----------



## Hifrad (May 11, 2019)

contradictionary said:


> It is true that the world you are living are shifting more and more gynocentric


How?


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Hifrad said:


> How?


Observe.

Sent from my SO-03J using Tapatalk


----------



## Hifrad (May 11, 2019)

contradictionary said:


> Observe.
> 
> Sent from my SO-03J using Tapatalk


Observe ..what? Explain please


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Hifrad said:


> Observe ..what? Explain please


That self righteousness and equality are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Hifrad (May 11, 2019)

Shrodingers drink said:


> That self righteousness and equality are mutually exclusive.


I don't understand. To be practical..what are the laws, for example, that exist and support a gynocentric model?


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Hifrad said:


> I don't understand. To be practical..what are the laws, for example, that exist and support a gynocentric model?


Its human nature to be competitive and try to prove you are superior to others.
Its also human nature to frame the universe in good vs bad. 
Consequently those people who seek to assert their goodness need to frame someone as the bad guy. At the moment (according to western media) the bad guy is the strait white male. Naturally when you attack a group you create hatred that leads to conflict. Unfortunately most humans cant comprehend the interconnected nature of the universe, so we are destined to repeat the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

@Hifrad
_You see a mysterious man in a black trenchcoat approach. Your perplexed expression is mirrored in his shades, which tells of no soul behind his eyes. Does he even have one? He opens his palms, with one pill in each._








"After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill, the story ends, you wake up somewhere else in PerC and forget that this thread ever existed. You take the red pill and we'll show you how deep this rabbit hole goes. You'll observe how we've been locked into a gynocratic matrix...remember all I'm offering is the truth--nothing more."


----------



## Hifrad (May 11, 2019)

Shrodingers drink said:


> . Naturally when you attack a group you create hatred that leads to conflict.


How is that happening? Are we talking about "toxic masculinity"?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Red pill is relative. 

Red pill works only today. 

And Red pill don't speak about some ""men issues"" too ( See stats in poor country about men give up woman with family where there is not law about)
And Some MGTOW and red pill hypocrisy i really hate when they speak about jef besos creatort of amazon cheat on his wife after more than 30 years old of marriagfe when he get poor like a shit , he have a gold woman and they insult this woman. This is an absolutely hate illogical way. 
Don't make general solution
And not with every woman , you see less than before ""mom classic"" woman style lol but they exist in a lot of contry , there is no ""natural stats lvl of female brain. 
I support some generality about red pill if that help to some reality and find new solution. 

If that just an reality of despair and complein men issue , that just ridiculous.

In reality if Feminism take more male issues and problem and in a more realitstic issues and reject annd business stupid extrem LGBT shit we never had this need and type of problem and never had any needs about pills or anythings. 

Some blue pills have right some red ; i think that personally more complexe and stupid. 

The only reason is red pill understand ""real"" nature of woman. But that dumb because that switch in the country and much more system like arabic , north or american woman are not the same. 
So ""red"" is relative. Blue is consider people as beta but the same her there is 300YO people don't need all that for have family and there are just normal. So thats pretty fucked vision. 

I think people just need to define what they want in relationship. And find what i call an resignation to something like that more imperfect. 

Even trump and Napoléon divorced and have heart problems. Even God who has love to Lucifer get betrayed. 

But yeah there is always some reality and yeah today relationship get more and more complexe and we hide more and more reality to people.

Red pill don't consider and see innovation in education and innovation in the world. 
Like i see a lot of them see the system gonna collapse in a economical way and no one see new tech dev last years for heal the planet very efficient. 

They a lot see the world as an tragedy but you need to see the world as a innovation comedy.

Truth don't mean reality you can't avoid or change or his perception or innovate and change lol
""Truth"" of Alpha and beta focus only on sexual vision is very limited in my opinion and that works in the two ways , in old ages you have some men tall and pretty good physics and some girls chase for them lireraly 
People speak about men and woman evolution in red pill never work or read any fucking sociologic books in human evolution and old groups 
Truth is a majority of people have the same """ desires, goals"" But in this place that right in a society like today because we are ""god"" with oil and power we can get and act like kid

But thats more complexe , when you play an instrument in a band for exemple you are not very rich , like piano , a lot of girls love this type of guy and create connexion with the guy before they even meet him so you can say ""he is alpha and woman is attracted by ashole"" but that not how the world works. 

I think red pill is guy want to know woman and be deceive even without know and understand and have compassion for them. I hate saying this but we love and hate some part of feminity. Like girls hate and love some part of masculinity. And that not the ""woman"" or ""man"" problem. Its more about society logical problem and together works to have an better system , but personnal imprevement is cool. Without generality. 

and yeah American and israel soft power have a very bad effect to man and woman , when you see men stop being men and personnal bashful stuff need not to be a trend but as a personnal religious deep vision today we judge alone. Even rabbins compleins and portestsant complain about that. 

Because ours life model get so high so fast and we want everything we lost real values of relationship and knowledge , we let personnal stuff get choice by only 2 personality and pretty young. People are too lazy , indecent, irrespectful , impatient , arrogant , egotistic , egoist , naive and at the same time very stubborn , avoid reality , fatalist and superficial ? 
There is too much people act like kid in relationship. Don't consider stats and religious values can play a game in that. 

How many people finish an relationship and work and themselve accept they have wronf and can change but they won't ?


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Hifrad said:


> How is that happening? Are we talking about "toxic masculinity"?


“Toxic Masculinity” is a label that denigrates all men. It implies that men are toxic. Naturally men are going be offended by the insult and fight back against their oppressor. Thus those who were already filled with hatred about women, are supplied with more recruits who can be pushed further into the extreme. The originals problem lies with those who seek to prove they are superior to others. And those people are usually deliberately manipulative, or self righteous types who get off from putting others down, essentially a form of unconscious narcissism. Their is no place for superiority in equality.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm familiar with but have not watched _The Red Pill_, the documentary about the Men's Rights Movement, and am probably about where Cassie Jaye is on the subject, not a men's rights advocate myself but I understand where they are coming from and what their complaints are about. I've also delved into the PUA (pick up artist) community though I have not joined it. They understand women in a superficial, get what they want, kind of way (which in their case is a hot chick for sex, no strings attached), but there seems to be a lot they are missing or lacking as well. The most famous, Ross Jeffries, is still single & childless despite all his conquests. Is that really "success"? As for MGTOW, that seems like a bunch of divorced men who are bitter about the screwing over their ex-wives gave them and are blaming women and/or society in general for their woes. Not healthy.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I feel very strongly about this issue that it's complete shit and I have never met an intelligent person who could argue for anything related to Red Pill, PUA, whatever the hell they want to be called.

I actually will not be friends with someone who subscribes to the ideas - it's like instant cut-off. I just can't deal with the ideation at all.

I believe in equal rights, not whatever this crap is. 

If anyone here wants to fight me on this, just pass - I'm not going to feed into it. Just wanted to express my views since no one from my absolutist mindset had chimed in.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

MonarK said:


> If you are in need of objective reading material to formulate an opinion, I can supply that upon request.


lol


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

hornpipe2 said:


> lol


A.) Do you not understand what joking and references are? You clearly don't have a sense of humor.

B.) Morpheus approached him, not me.

C.) Since when is a pop-culture reference "reading material"?


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

MonarK said:


> A.) Do you not understand what joking and references are? You clearly don't have a sense of humor.
> 
> B.) Morpheus approached him, not me.
> 
> C.) Since when is a pop-culture reference "reading material"?


naw I'm just pointing out that I see what you're doing here, have fun with your poll though!


----------

